# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Who likes Louise (Hollyoaks)

## Angeltigger

Who likes Louise

as i don't know if i like her or not

----------


## Debs

I think there may have already been a poll on this tigs?  :Smile:  

i dont like her she is bossy and annoying the only time she ever seemed ok was when she was at the loft reopening and she was drugged then!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Don't like her

----------


## Debs

> I think there may have already been a poll on this tigs?  
> 
> i dont like her she is bossy and annoying the only time she ever seemed ok was when she was at the loft reopening and she was drugged then!!


 
maybe there wasnt i thought there was LOL

----------


## Siobhan

> maybe there wasnt i thought there was LOL


there is another who likes Louise poll http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=32809
but it is for emmerdale not hollyoaks

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah Chris did one for Emmerdale

----------


## Siobhan

> Yeah Chris did one for Emmerdale


Just looks like two of the same threads..

----------


## Angeltigger

but i did put Hollyoaks in bracks i thought it was going to help

----------


## Siobhan

> but i did put Hollyoaks in bracks i thought it was going to help


it does.. but still looks funny...

----------


## Debs

> there is another who likes Louise poll http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=32809
> but it is for emmerdale not hollyoaks


yeah i saw that just a min ago thats the one im getting confused with  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I didn't like her when she accused Lisa of assaulting her, but since Ben & Lisa left, i've found her ok, she doesn't seem as bitchy now. I know she's a bit horrible to Joe and some of the other students, but apart from that she seems quite nice, especially around Becca and people like that.

----------


## Katy

No i dont like her. she doesnt seem likeable as a character. I felt sorry for her when she had her drink spiked. I think i might have to wait and see.

----------


## Lennie

I like Louise, i would love to see her past coming to light - what is her past?, i like the fact that she's getting herself so involved in the drink spiking campaign.

----------


## xXxJessxXx

I dont like her at all. Well i never have but the story when she got her drink spiked i felt sorry for her and begun to warm to her. and the chats she had with Joe made me like her a bit. But now thats sort of blown over, she's still horrible and evil so i dont think i will ever like her.

----------


## di marco

> I didn't like her when she accused Lisa of assaulting her, but since Ben & Lisa left, i've found her ok, she doesn't seem as bitchy now. I know she's a bit horrible to Joe and some of the other students, but apart from that she seems quite nice, especially around Becca and people like that.


yeh thats true chris, i like her more now ben and lisa have left, she was a good b*tch though even though i didnt like her, i havent fully made my mind up about her yet

----------


## di marco

> I like Louise, i would love to see her past coming to light - what is her past?, i like the fact that she's getting herself so involved in the drink spiking campaign.


yeh it would be good to know more about her past, like we know she used to take drugs, maybe theres some more linked to that?

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I don't like her for the stuff she did to Lisa but I do feel for her having her drink spiked I wonder whether sam will tell her that it was his mate andy

----------


## di marco

> I don't like her for the stuff she did to Lisa but I do feel for her having her drink spiked I wonder whether sam will tell her that it was his mate andy


i dont think sam will tell her, but im wondering he might tell dannii or not?

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah i never like her when she said all those things about Lisa i was like i don't like you, i don't like you. but now that they have gone i don't know- i do feel for her when her drink was played with

----------


## x Amby x

i really like Louise! shes a good character! but thats just my opinion!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Where's she disappeared to lately?  :Ponder:

----------


## di marco

> Where's she disappeared to lately?


i dont know, i was just thinking that too!

----------


## Angeltigger

*I was going to ask that aswell- i thought i must have missed something*

----------


## 9161leanne

never liked louise since she tried to split up ben and lisa
but maybe we will see a different louise now her past is coming to light

----------


## Chris_2k11

She's back in it from tomorrow.

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah- i never like her when ben and lisa were in hollyoaks but i'm sure i will like her soon

----------


## Lennie

I have always liked Louise - liked the fact she is gutsy and so independent, and takes no crap from anybody, liked the way seh was there for the twins and especially Dannii

----------


## Angeltigger

yeah i like her as she helped the twins never like her when she was being horrible to lisa and trying to get ben into bed

----------


## Bree

i dont mind louise she seems ok not my fave charecter

----------

